# Flash Earth



## Birddogm33 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is a great website. The imagery is better that most with more up to date pics. My question is I would like to download my waypoints on the site but can't seem to do it....Any suggestion, as I am not the most computer savy guy... Thanks in advance to any help....


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm technologically challenged, too. I use Flash Earth a lot and I just find my spot with the little "+". I look at the coordinates on the screen. Then I line up my curser on my gps according to the coordinates and mark it as a waypoint.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Some counties have GIS mapping, it's costly so some do some don't. The point I want to make is that some are update 2010 aerial mapping. They might be more current than flash earth and plus you can find out who own what. Pretty interesting.


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

i use it all the time, i just print have had no problems.


----------

